# Rental Income



## Nerjadavid (Jun 15, 2013)

As a resident Spanish tax payer does rental from a property in the UK have to be included in my Spanish Tax return. I was advised that this was to be declared to the British tax authorities which is what I have been doing.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

UK rental income is always taxable in the UK. If you are also a Spanish fiscal resident, it should be declared as well, although any tax you pay in the UK can be offset under the DTA. The allowances in Spain are quite generous, and you only pay tax on 40% ( was 50%) of your net rental income, providing its long term rather than holiday lets. Whether you will pay any additional tax will depend upon your personal circumstances and your use of allowances in the two countries.


----------

